# We Are In The Finals Baby!!



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

**** The haters keep giving us no chance till we win somemore!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

congrats


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Congrats and enjoy! It'll be fun, espcially if LeBron Rises up, 4 more wins and you guys are at your ultimate goal...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

The cavs owner almost looks like a shorter mark cuban


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Congratulations guys. Go Boobie!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yes! We're Not Done Yet Though!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Just wait guys, you'll have a BLAST, its amazing to see the small stuff, just watchign your team in the finals is amazing, and if you do live in cleveland then def go to the game if you can afforrd it, this is once in a lifetime opportunity, if your a parent take your kids...Anyway, just to see all the finals stuff it'll be amazing..The next time you see cleveland in Cleveland you'll see a huge Larry o'brien trophy in the center painted, its a ton of stuff, and the THE FINALS painted in the paint on the sides..Enjoy!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Congrats to our sister franchise! I may be a fan of a western conference team, but I'm hoping for a Cavs win in the finals.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm a fan of your thing this year RISE UP, i liek that b/c im a big motivational guy...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Congrats fellas


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

congrats guys...i cant stand to see san antonio win again i wanna see someone new so go lebron, boobie and the cavs!!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Go Cavs!

I hope everybody has fun tonight and parties some. Enjoy the moment.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

congrats, had yall breakin out of the east all season. feels good to be right


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I wonder if 23AJ is going to get a Spurs Avatar?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

The Spurs are a great rebounding team, but to my belief I think we were 2nd to the Spurs in team rebounding. I believe Z could try and "slow" down Tim Duncan, and having a pesty Andy V touching/flopping/bothering Duncan. We have no answer for Parkers speed, but Gibson/Larry is our best chance. The same is said for Manu, there is no way Sasha could guard him. But then again, this is what was said when we first squared off against the Pistons. 

In the Cavaliers favor, we have Mike Brown and Danny Ferry who were both with the Spurs Organization. They may have some inside info. that Flip would not have. We have Lebron James and we all know what he can do. We have a bunch of guys that will play fearless (Gibson/Sasha/Gooden) at times it may not be smart, but its still fearless basketball. Also, the Cavaliers defense is good, very good, it wasn't the Pistons playing bad for 6 games, it was us making them look bad.

That being said... Spurs in 6, but we gain plenty of experience.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> I wonder if 23AJ is going to get a Spurs Avatar?


It will be our good luck charm if he does


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I feel like i was the cursed baby of Ohio. I graduated the 5th and moved to South Carolina the 15th of May. And after that the Cavaliers played at a level I had not seen before. The Indians are putting a hurting on the American league. All while I waited for this since I can remember, and have very few to cheer with.

But on a side note, I feel really good for Big Z. I wish he was able to speak when they gave the Cavaliers the trophy. He has been here since the start and could have packed it up and quit on us with all the injuries. He really deserves this, as well as Joe Tate.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

My boy Damon Jones in the FINALS baby!

As a Heat fan, never thought I would see it after Game 7 a couple years back.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

yeah congrats guys you deserved this ever since THAT dunk in game 3 that was the turning point in the series and you are 4 wins away from your goal and you deserve it ever since 1989 and THAT shot by MJ


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

ill refrain from turning into a typical bandwagon fan, but congrats on the finals appearance and ill be behind the cavs the whole way against the spurs.
if they can steal a game early they could actually finish this, i dont think anything is beyond lebron anymore.

anyway, good luck guys


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> I feel like i was the cursed baby of Ohio. I graduated the 5th and moved to South Carolina the 15th of May. And after that the Cavaliers played at a level I had not seen before. The Indians are putting a hurting on the American league. All while I waited for this since I can remember, and have very few to cheer with.



The weather has been nicer too. And we've all had some pretty good nights without you. If I think of anything else, I'll let you know. :cheers:


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> The weather has been nicer too. And we've all had some pretty good nights without you. If I think of anything else, I'll let you know. :cheers:


Shut up! You miss me hunny buns!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

OBTW The City of Cleveland thanks Hughes for getting hurt and making this all possible


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> OBTW The City of Cleveland thanks Hughes for getting hurt and making this all possible


And if Hughes does something good in the Finals, you'll be back on his side....pretty pathetic to cheer for an injury to someone on your own team isn't it?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> And if Hughes does something good in the Finals, you'll be back on his side....pretty pathetic to cheer for an injury to someone on your own team isn't it?


A quote from Friday Night Lights the movie.. "You all wanna win, let boobie spin" Boobie is not "spinning" if Hughes is playing 40 minutes. 

Of course there was a bit of sarcasm in his post, but once Hughes went down we were 4-0. Could all be coincidence but we will take whatever luck we can get. Even if its a injury to the most overpaid SG in the league.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> A quote from Friday Night Lights the movie.. "You all wanna win, let boobie spin" Boobie is not "spinning" if Hughes is playing 40 minutes.
> 
> Of course there was a bit of sarcasm in his post, but once Hughes went down we were 4-0. Could all be coincidence but we will take whatever luck we can get. Even if its a injury to the most overpaid SG in the league.


are the Knicks still paying Allan Houston?


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

grats!! I'll be cheering for yall :cheers:


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Dwyane Wade said:


> The cavs owner almost looks like a shorter mark cuban


Shorter, quieter and more happy. Seriously, how often have we ever even heard of him saying anything about the Cavs at all? I like that kind of owner. He backs the team with his money and hires good people to run it for him.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Congrats, and good luck Cleveland.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> OBTW The City of Cleveland thanks Hughes for getting hurt and making this all possible


Hughes was still huge in every game that we played. More minutes for Gibson is always a good thing, but in this case it was more because Sasha was playing so terribly. Hughes played good defense and actually helped set the tone by hitting big 3 pointers early in each of the last 2 games.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Congrats Cavs fan. Bron has been flat out amazing


----------



## TheBowski (Jun 12, 2002)

I've been waiting for this my whole life. I remember watching "the shot" as a small child and crying after it happened. It is one of my first memories. Lebron's game 5 was finally something I can replace it with.

I feel the best for Z in this whole situation as others have said. I can only imagine what he said to Lebron when he ran out to hug him. He's a great guy who has given all he has to the team over the years and been through a lot. I hope he has a good finals appearance, and that it isn't his only one.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Congrats for sure. I don't think the Cavs have a very good shot at beating SA, but you have to start somewhere. In fact for my own selfish reasons I'm hoping SA walks right through Clevelend. I want the Blazers to draft Oden because big dominant centers win championships. If Lebron wins one then our GM might go with Durant instead. 


Anyways, good luck in the series for real. I think you are a player or two away from being a constant in the finals....(hopefully against the Blazers in a few years)


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Nobody with much sense would take Durant in front of Oden.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The OUTLAW said:


> Hughes was still huge in every game that we played. More minutes for Gibson is always a good thing, but in this case it was more because Sasha was playing so terribly. Hughes played good defense and actually helped set the tone by hitting big 3 pointers early in each of the last 2 games.


Sorry we can all be happy Hughes fought through an injury and bask in the glow of winning the ECF but w/o Hughes getting hurt: that would have mean less Gibson and more Hughes which would have meant we would have lost. It's maybe un-PC but his getting hurt was the best thing that happened to us.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S, CLEVELAND CAVALIERS!!!!


I am pulling for you --- go get 'em.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

¹²³ said:


>



Thanks! This picture speaks a thousands words and gives me chills.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

The OUTLAW said:


> Hughes was still huge in every game that we played. More minutes for Gibson is always a good thing, but in this case it was more because Sasha was playing so terribly. Hughes played good defense and actually helped set the tone by hitting big 3 pointers early in each of the last 2 games.



*Congradulation to the Cavs!* 

*The Cavs get there Props! from a Knick Fan who seen after the trading deadline that the Cavs was going to the FINALS.* Well, the Cavs proved my B-Ball skillz right. The signing of Larry Hughes were not for his offensive scoring talent it was for his Defensive skillz with all of his teammates(Arenas/Jamison). The Knicks was supposed to find away to sign Larry Hughes talents. 

This is Lebron James year to show how much stock he can build in the NBA (WORLD WIDE). So far, he has got real close to that of MJ first (NBA finacial stat) in the NBA Finals. 
*This FINALS is the START of Lebron James chase for several Championsip Rings...*


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

Man it feels good, especially after last night being a part of a city gone mad. I've never seen anything like it in Cleveland, and to see your hometown team do so well really is a great feeling. Hell yes go Cavs!


----------



## Nya (Apr 15, 2007)

SamTheMan67 said:


> **** The haters keep giving us no chance till we win somemore!!



did u say haters, i dont want to sound rude but last time i checked u guys had "king" james and everyone says he's the next jordan. why is it a shocker that u guys are in the finals. if he's gonna be jordan then he might as well win a championship.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

I just wanted to stop by to say congratulations. After all the Cleveland franchise has gone through, you really deserve this. I've also been a big fan of LeBron since he came into the league, so this is really a joy to see.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

_I heard the traffic around the "Q" was crazy...never seen that many shopping carts in my life! _*jokes* 

heard it on Jim Rome...lol


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

I think just about everyone outside of Texas will be cheering for you guys...Good Luck with TD and the Spurs


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

TRON said:


> I think just about everyone outside of Texas will be cheering for you guys...Good Luck with TD and the Spurs



when you say outside of Tx, you mean Utah/Phx/Den? :lol:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Congrats for sure. I don't think the Cavs have a very good shot at beating SA, but you have to start somewhere. In fact for my own selfish reasons I'm hoping SA walks right through Clevelend. I want the Blazers to draft Oden because big dominant centers win championships. If Lebron wins one then our GM might go with Durant instead.
> 
> 
> Anyways, good luck in the series for real. I think you are a player or two away from being a constant in the finals....(hopefully against the Blazers in a few years)



If that's how your GM picks players, then he's an idiot.

Oden is just flat out better than Durant. Durant is no Lebron James. He might end up Carmelo-like. But he's got nothing on Bron. If Bron went to college and played for Texas, Texas would have won the national championship.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

TRON said:


> I think just about everyone outside of Texas will be cheering for you guys...Good Luck with TD and the Spurs


We do have Dan Gibson to bring them in. And that I don't think the Mavericks fans want to see the Spurs win a title after they failed last year. They would love to see Lebron do to the Spurs what DWade did to them. I don't know about Rockets fans though.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Congrats Cavs fans. i still remember how it felt when the Heat made it last year for the first time. ill never forget it. im sure you guys cant wait till game 1.

good luck to all of you. im rooting for the Cavs all the way!:cheers:


----------

